
You Know WSL Is Bad for GNU/Linux Because Anti-Linux People, Microsoft - xbmcuser
http://techrights.org/2019/12/08/popaganda/
======
ktpsns
Oh wow. I haven't read such a hard core conspiracy theory article full of
wilful words (such as "a Microsoft agent" etc) since decades. When I was
young, I shared this view of big bad companies willing to eat up the free will
and our beloved GNU/Linux.

Actually, the world is different today. My feeling is that MS is quite
struggling with the pure existence of their OS. _Every_ developer I know used
Mac OS X of Linux on his machine. So (s)he most certainly doesn't produce a
product for the Windows platform. My feeling is that WSL is an attempt to
attract these developers. And hell yes, it may work and may reduce the market
share of Linux on the desktop. But the "year of Linux desktop" never came and
probably never comes, and the OSS community is strong enough to accept Windows
as another non-free Linux-distribution. The other (real) distributions won't
die from it.

